# Brown Dimmer Switches ( Not Decora Style)



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anybody know off hand who makes a brown dimmer switch. I can find lots of the decora style, but none of the older snap switch style (thin) ones. And not the rotary ones either.

I don't know about you guys, but around here people are putting in alot more brown instead of just white, almond and ivory.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.onestopbuy.com/6643-B-5532.asp


Leviton


----------



## Ponsse (Dec 12, 2007)

Leviton. Thanks Malco. I went on Leviton's site before and didn't see one. Thanks for the link!


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

2 of my local suppliers have them in stock. It seems designer's are going back to brown. Kinda like never throw out a tie. Someday it will be back in style:thumbup:


----------

